# Water change. Is the any difference in timing?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Hy Guys,

i am currently do changes twice per week, but planning to go with the same volume once a week. Which way is the better one ?
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Tagging along to see what folks say...
I've been doing larger, less frequent WC's but recently I've been reading and have seen some info about doing tiny but very frequent WC's in well balanced tanks, more for nutrient replenishment than waste export...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

smaller changes would "seem" to help keep things "more" stable. But I do about 50% once a week and have done so for a long time. As long as I make sure the temp is similar, it's never been an issue.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

In a marine tank??? 



Riceburner said:


> smaller changes would "seem" to help keep things "more" stable. But I do about 50% once a week and have done so for a long time. As long as I make sure the temp is similar, it's never been an issue.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

DOH! No, fresh.... didn't even look to see what section it was posted in. lol

I just look at "new posts".


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, I was gonna ask how much per month you spent on salt  



Riceburner said:


> DOH! No, fresh.... didn't even look to see what section it was posted in. lol
> 
> I just look at "new posts".


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I would say that if you have the time to do it, smaller water changes more often are better than bigger ones less often.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Chris S said:


> I would say that if you have the time to do it, smaller water changes more often are better than bigger ones less often.


+1 but I only do it once a week, sometimes even once every 2 weeks. It's not like I'm keeping NPS coral, but ill be back to once a week now that I've got more SPS.

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you guys for advise

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

well... 

if you do 30% water change once a week, you're getting rid of 30% of the old water.

if you do 15% twice a week, you're not actually getting out 30% of the old water... as during your 2nd water change, you'll be taking out part of the "new" water from your first water change.

dono if that made sense, i dono to what extent itll affect your tank.. but something to think about perhaps?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

There was a complex in depth article about this discussion in Tropical Fish Hobbyist magazine a couple years ago. It had charts and graphs, but I don't remember the conclusion of it all.

Might have been titled "A Study on waterchanges" or something like that.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ninjaturtle said:


> well...
> 
> if you do 30% water change once a week, you're getting rid of 30% of the old water.
> 
> ...


also true. should think about it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ecoleshill (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a 34 gal tank. I was doing an 8gal water change once per month, but I am finding it easier to keep the Ph and Nitrates in check and keep the sea bed and algea down by doing a 4 gal water change (1 bucket) each week while vacumming the sea bed..


----------

